
Who does that for anyone? The films of Jean-Pierre Melville - swibbler
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n12/adam-shatz/who-does-that-for-anyone
======
Hasknewbie
It's interesting that Melville was seen as derivative during his latter years,
when he was in fact creating his own aesthetics and rythm (a Sergio Leone of
film noir, if you will).

For people fans of his style, I can only recommend the work of Johnnie To (and
that of his film company, Milkyway Image), in particular The Mission, PTU, and
Exiled. Few settings are more Melvillian than Hong Kong by night.

~~~
graeme
Is there a reliable place to stream/rent Hong Kong movies? Didn’t seem to be
on netflix or prime in Canada. I checked iTunes, of the ones you list, only
exiled is available, and it’s dubbed.

Know of any legal source? They sound great.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I see several are on Prime Video, seemingly subtitled[1]

1: [https://www.amazon.com/s?k=johnnie+to&i=instant-
video&ref=nb...](https://www.amazon.com/s?k=johnnie+to&i=instant-
video&ref=nb_sb_noss_2)

~~~
graeme
Oh, thanks. I had searched the movie titles above, but hadn't tried the
director's name. There's a bunch in Canada too.

Prime video has been pretty good for movies recently, seems to have more than
Netflix.

------
dill_day
Melville was a new discovery for me in the last couple years. 7 of his films
are streaming on the Criterion Channel:
[https://films.criterionchannel.com/?director=melville-
jean-p...](https://films.criterionchannel.com/?director=melville-jean-pierre)

------
iainmaitland
If you like this kind of thing I recommend:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Rain_Falling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_Rain_Falling)

~~~
dmix
Sounds good, decided to buy it on amazon. thanks

------
telesilla
His Army of Shadows is one of the most harrowing films I've ever seen,
particularly a riveting, nail biting scene about prisoners waiting to get
shot. Now I understand why he knew how to impart such tension about being in
the resistance. This director is a true treasure of his time.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_of_Shadows](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_of_Shadows)

~~~
JBlue42
This, Kanał, and Come and See are some of the best alternatives to
stereotypical US WWII films.

Another French "WWII" film with an amazing production story is Children of
Paradise:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Paradise#Productio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Paradise#Production)

